# Garden advice?



## shanejo (Oct 28, 2011)

Building a bigger garden this year and am trying to figure out what to plant. What foods( vegetables or fruit) besides the typical( tomato pepper ect) have done well for you. Want to grow something "different". Thanks

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## putzy (Jul 22, 2011)

We have good luck with green beans


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hfitch (Apr 14, 2011)

zucchini. I plant one package of seeds and I get enough to supply 10 people for zucchini bread and fresh eating. If your putting in a brand new garden or adding on to one, plant the new area with grean beans and peas. Both of these add nitrogen to the soil. The next year, plant your tomatoes and peppers in these areas and look out, they will do fantastic!!

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Cherry tomatoes
Roma's
Banana peppers (mild and hot)
Jalapeno's
Green peppers
Red peppers
Cuke's... and TONS OF 'EM 
Onions
Garlic
Basil
Chives
Thyme
Oregano

I only plant what I plan on eating now... I make tons of pickles(just finished the last jar today). Salsa, tomato sauce, pickle tons of peppers (got 2 jars left).


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

All of the above and Broccoli, brussel sprouts, parsly, chives, garlic. Stay away from corn. It's cheap enough to buy at a stand and the squirrels will get what you grow.


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

Several types of tomatoes,pickles,cukes,few kinds of peppers,zuch,acorn sqaush,yellow sqaush,green beans..
Corn just gets good when ***** find and destroy it..
Expanded last yr and added potatoes,carrots,onions,and watermelons...watermelons were small round type,turned out really tastey.
Most impressed with yukon gold potatoes,probably got 50lbs of potatoes off of very few plants.....gonna plant redskins this yr..


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

Something else that did good last 2 yrs is selantro(sp)...
It fills garden with its smell,and tasted great in homemade salsa


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

shanejo said:


> Building a bigger garden this year and am trying to figure out what to plant. What foods( vegetables or fruit) besides the typical( tomato pepper ect) have done well for you. Want to grow something "different". Thanks
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


What is your soil type and what zone are you in? 

Some new spring items that I added last year was spinach, beets and kholrabi. New summer things were eggplant, okra, basil.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

I am trying out Watermelon, and corn....... my Yard is fenced in and my Garden is fenced in on top of that hoping it will keep ***** out. Never had Problems with them yet,,,,,,,just Bunnies !

this is whats going in my Garden :

Tomatos
Cukes
Salad Mix
Peppers
Eggplant
Green Beans
Watermelon
Pumpkin
little Onion

plus my Herb Garden comes up every year on its on , wich has Dill & Chives& Parsley in it.


----------



## tigerjohn1554 (Aug 11, 2011)

Try googling rare and exotic seeds. Seeds that you might not have considered can be found. S.A.G.E. grows well.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

We brushed olive oil and fresh ground black pepper on our garden grown summer squash and zuccini and grilled them on the barbecue. Another hit was grilling the squash or zuccini. Scoop out the cooked inside and mix in a bowl with diced tomatoes, mozzarella cheese, sometimes a small amount of shaved ham. Spoon the mixture back into the squash and zuccini "shells" and put in microwave to heat/melt the cheese. The family loves it but thought I went too far by mixing in a little smoked salmon.

Can't wait til summer!


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

A number of different squashes. Spaghetti squash is fun. We end up using it instead of pasta in a few dishes. Eggplant. Pumpkins for fall. Green onions. I will usually do one or two plants for as many types of peppers as I can find. I'd like to grow some greens, lettuce, and brussel sprouts this year. We grew peanut plants just for fun last year. Leeks are nice too.


----------

